# Foto nach WINCC einfügen - Wie gehts??



## eifeler (24 Juli 2006)

Wie kann ich schnell und einfach ein JPEG bild in ein Grafikbild einfügen ?

Habe schon einiges probiert, komme aber nicht zum Durchbruch.
Danke vorab.


----------



## Porsche-Makus (24 Juli 2006)

*Bilder einfügen*

im graphics-designer "object palette" reiter "standard", "smart objects" -> "graphic object" ins bild einfügen, dann öffnet sich sowieso gleich automatisch der configuration dialog und du kannst nach dem bild browsen, welches du einfügen möchtest.


----------



## eifeler (25 Juli 2006)

*Danke*

Danke , so funktionierts.

Habe festgestellt, das es besser ist, JPG nach BMP zu wandeln, dann wird das Bild viel schneller aufgebaut.


----------

